# So whats going to happen??



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Do you think the twins will take the wild card, or even the division. I get if they want to pick a time to have a slumping o this would be the time.

I think personally it depends alot on if lirano can come back healthy. If he does i think they may even take the division. If he does not i think it may come down to the last series of the year against those southsiders from chicago.

If both lirano and and radke turn up healthy then we may be a WS favorite b/c i think we may be the best pitching, hitting, defense combo in the majors


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

This weekend will tell most of the divisional and maybe wildcard race. They will need a good showing against the motor city kitties if they want the division. Liriano is a big key in all this. If he comes back healthy I think they win the division, if not, I still think they win the wild card. This weekend is a great time to be a MN sports fan. Twins and the tigers and the Vikings open up!!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Should be a great 4 game series.Probably looking at 150,000 people there this weekend.

Silva will be the key.....he has to get some wins,not an automatic loss every time.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

This is a pretty tough call, I keep thinking to myself that the tigers are going to implode. However, they seem to always remain up 4-5 games and their tired arms seem to keep getting W's. The tigers offense seems so opportunistic and jump all over opposing pitching at the right time.

I think the sox are going to fade and the twins will go into the last series of the year with the wild card locked up, and a chance to win the division with a sweep and a choke out of hte tigers.

Man did Santana look like a bum last night, gave up 2 hits and a walk. That is ridiculous, the twins are going to need better pitching out of him than that if they plan on making a push...... 8)


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Silva will be the key.....he has to get some wins,not an automatic loss every time.


Ha...I hope Liriano is back in form next week. Then it can go Santana, Liriano/Bullpen, Garza, Bonser, Baker. Put Silva back in the cage...he IS an automatic loss at this point in time and is the constant reason for my sore throat from screaming at Gardy and Anderson through the TV to pull him off the mound.

Let me get back to you on Monday on the Division/Wildcard predictionI have to see what happens with this big series that kicks off today!!! Motor City Kitties in the Dome. Taking 3 of 4 would be great!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Even when silva pitches well something bad happens. I honestly believe he was sick last night, and it may have been bad, but come on you have to be more of a competitor than that!!! Coming out becasue you are sick? It would have even been different if it was before the game and he couldn't go, but in the 6th inning in a tight game? High school kids don't even get away with that. I dunno about silva i think he has pretty much packed it in even though his team is in the pennent race. I think it just reflects on what kinda competitor he really is :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know.....heading for the crapper to thow up,which he did, would tend to make me believe he really was sick.Can't imagine seeing a pitcher puking on the mound. :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think with the current rotation Baker, Garza, Bonser, Santana, (Silva not in this series) if they can hold their own and split I'd be ok with that. Liriano pitched BP (50 pitches) and was fine but still is nothing like throwing hard sliders at 92mph and fast balls in the upper 90's. I'm wondering if he will return to the rotation or the pen if and when he does. Radke I don't know, I hope he can come back and fill in for whichever starter is struggling or is the most inconsistant and I am thinking Gardy is sort of waiting to see that himself. Baker had a very strong game and win in NY so hopefully he follows that up with another.

To me the key to the end of the season will be Baker, Garza and Bonser and I think 2 of the 3 need to keep improving as they make the run. If these guys get rocked before 5 or 6 strong innings I think the bullpen will be worn down to nothing come October and scoring 6 to 8 runs a game puts way too much pressure on the offense. Just my opinion.

Go Twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------

